

A fusion energy system for space propulsion - helwr
http://www.aresinstitute.org/spherelab/papers/third_party/Advanced%20Fusion%20Energy%20System.pdf

======
helwr
Google talk: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1996321846673788606#>

